

Ask HN: Review our application - TweetPort - kvgr

Hello HN,
we are developing Twitter application called TweetPort.
http://www.tweetport.net<p>It is a personal Twitter summary report. We use a special algorithm to determine which tweets are the most important based on link popularity.
Tweeted links then show up in your report, organized by relevance. The algorithm is calculated using Twitter friend retweets, total Twitter tweets, popularity on other services,…
The report comes once a day, weekly or monthly. When you sign up, you choose exactly what time you receive the report.<p>It would be nice if you could take a look at TweetPort and give us feedback :)
======
maxdemarzi
I just tried it, and signed up. Process was painless, went from the homepage,
to the "how does it work" button, to create an account, paypal, and back.

Once I registered I felt a bit let down because there really wasn't much to
look at. It would be nice to see examples of other people's twitter feed
summary. Show me a screen with 12 faces of popular people I can click on. So I
know what to expect.

Can you try mine? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2689356>

------
ravipathak
Agree with voide_2, people are more likely to sign in via twitter.

Is there an opportunity to rate tweets that tweetport send me ?

For e.g. if you send me a tweet report with your algo, I didnt like it do I
have a choice ?

~~~
kvgr
No, now you can't rate tweets. It might be interesting feature :)

------
Void_
<http://tweetport.net>

* People are more likely to click "Sign in using Twitter" than "Create an Account", especially if you are using Twitter sign in.

~~~
kvgr
Thanks, we will consider that :)

------
karterk
3 dollars per month? I suggest you to hike up that price.. I know it sounds
like people would be more willing to pay if the price is lower, but I can tell
you that at 3 USD, you will never be able to grow your business or market it
effectively.

------
blazzar
In IE8 I don't seem to be able to see the styling

